# Newegg vs Amazon?



## leopardforest

I live in California so I get taxed for ordering stuff from the egg. Are there any reasons not to order from Amazon? (And I mean from Amazon, not from someone selling stuff on Amazon.)


----------



## Machin3

I think the prices on Newegg are cheaper than on Amazon. I think thats one of the big points about Newegg.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I think the prices on Newegg are cheaper than on Amazon. I think thats one of the big points about Newegg.



Not for the OP obviously, as he gets taxed. lol

I would say no. I would not hesitate to order 
direct from Amazon. Just watch who you're 
buying from, like you said.


----------



## konsole

The only problem I have ever had with Amazon was not receiving an order and it could have been because of the seller never shipping the item or the post office lost it.  Either way I got reimbursed by Amazon so thats a nice plus.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Bodaggit23 said:


> Not for the OP obviously, as he gets taxed. lol
> 
> I would say no. I would not hesitate to order
> direct from Amazon. Just watch who you're
> buying from, like you said.



+1 to everything he said.


----------



## Bodaggit23

konsole said:


> The only problem I have ever had with Amazon was not receiving an order and it could have been *because of the seller* never shipping the item or the post office lost it.  Either way I got reimbursed by Amazon so thats a nice plus.


That's exactly the point.

You can buy things off the Amazon site, that are being sold directly from Amazon, and not from a "seller".

See the "Seller Information" here?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...w?ie=UTF8&qid=1241885275&sr=8-1&condition=new

There's only one offering from Amazon.com, the rest are resellers posting
on the Amazon site.


----------



## Mitch?

Depends ont he price difference really. I've only bought books from Amazon, so I'm not personally sure. If it's in anyway possible to order from newegg cheaper or for the same price, I'd suggest it - shipping and service are the best there. How much is tax there?


----------



## leopardforest

Mitch? said:


> Depends ont he price difference really. I've only bought books from Amazon, so I'm not personally sure. If it's in anyway possible to order from newegg cheaper or for the same price, I'd suggest it - shipping and service are the best there. How much is tax there?



I have two orders that are exactly the same, one on newegg the other on amazon. The amazon order is about $15 more than the newegg order. Amazon doesnt have all the same rebates but almost the same. The tax from newegg is $150. So i think i just answered my own question.

But as far as reliability and returning defective products go is Amazon still ok?


----------



## Jamin43

leopardforest said:


> But as far as reliability and returning defective products go is Amazon still ok?



I've had only one return for Amazon - and it was a Power tool.  Their return policy is *excellent within 30 days*.  I had purchased a router < power tool > that had a bad plunge mechanism.  I went through their online Return Cust Service and printed a free UPS return label on my computer - and they dropped a new one in the mail that day.  I had 30 or 60 days to get the product back to them - and if I didn't return the item - I'd be charged for both.  I had the second replacement router delivered within a week of receiving the first one and only got charged for my original purchase.

After 30 days - I don't know how much help they'd be - but I'd probably say the same for Newegg.  You're likely into mfg warranties at that point in time.



			
				Amazon Return Policy said:
			
		

> You may return new, unopened items sold and fulfilled by Amazon.com within 30 days of delivery for a full refund. Items should be returned in their original product packaging. We'll also pay the return shipping costs if the return is a result of our error. Just visit our online Returns Center, and we will guide you through the process and even supply you with a return mailing label you can print out.
> 
> You should expect to receive your refund within four weeks of giving your package to the return shipper, however, in many cases you will receive a refund more quickly. This time period includes the transit time for us to receive your return from the shipper (5 to 10 business days), the time it takes us to process your return once we receive it (3 to 5 business days), and the time it takes your bank to process our refund request (5 to 10 business days). We'll notify you via e-mail of your refund once we've received and processed the returned item.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=15015711


----------



## m3incorp

I've never had a problem buying from Amazon, and I've bought plenty.


----------



## Breadman177

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I think the prices on Newegg are cheaper than on Amazon. I think thats one of the big points about Newegg.



The prices are great but my main reason for using them to begin with was the excellent customer service.
Not really on subject with the OP but I just had to throw that out there.


----------



## leopardforest

Breadman177 said:


> The prices are great but my main reason for using them to begin with was the excellent customer service.
> Not really on subject with the OP but I just had to throw that out there.



Do you think there customer service and fast shipping is worth $150 extra on a $2000 order?


----------



## miftahur

I yet ever buy online


----------



## JohnnyReynolds

I think the prices on Amazon are cheaper than on Newegg. I think thats one of the big points about Amazon. I also heard about AmazingWatcher.Com which is a free website that will “watch” items for you on Amazon and let you know when amazon has them in stock at regular retail price.
http://www.amazingwatcher.com


----------



## Jamin43

I have no problem at shopping either place for PC parts.


----------



## StrangleHold

Dont think Tigerdirect has tax in California.


----------



## mx344

Mitch? said:


> How much is tax there?




Too much thats all i have to say 

Im in the central valley and its higher than other places its just over 8% tax


----------



## The_Other_One

I purchased my optical drive, case and I'm thinking something else from Amazon, the rest from Newegg.  For the most part the prices were the same, but a few things were cheaper.  I'd let that be your deciding factor.  if you can get the same thing for less go for it.  Amazon has been great for me both ordering and returning merchandise.  Just make sure you go through Amazon and not some third party.


----------



## Sean89

depends amazon has free shipping so sometimes it actually is cheaper. no tax either.


----------



## Robspace1

I buy games from Amazon. I buy used, new, and downloads. I had one game last week, Stalker Call Of Pripyat, refuse to play. It had Securom on it and it said I had to remove all "emulation software" like Alcohol 120 and/or any other copy software. I don't have alcohol 120 and the music copy software is legal. I paid for it, so there's no reason to delete it. Since when can a game maker tell you what you can have on your computer? 

Securom never got back with me, so Amazon told me to just throw the game away and the next day they put the money back on my card. Right now I have an air compressor missing. The post office sent it to Alaska instead of Wa. state! Hello there USPS,anyone home? What are those guys smokin in the back room down there? But, Amazon is doing there investigation then they will refund the money.

These people are great at refunds. No hastle and no runarounds. I have also bought stuff from Newegg and it went fine, so I don't know how good their return policy is or how long it takes to get your money back. I do know that with Amazon, the shipping is free for anything over $25.00. That's a great deal right there as some items can double the cost when you add the shipping. I will be buying a countertop dishwasher from them and it weighs 40 pounds. And the shipping is free, which must be alot.

The one advantage to Newegg is that they have techis there that know what their selling. I don't know if Amazon has tech people to answer questions about the computer parts. I've been comparing prices for cpu and ram, and hard drives between Newegg and Amazon, and the prices are pretty much the same. Only difference is the shipping charge from Newegg. And Amazon has a no questions asked refund policy. 

I'm going to be buying all the parts to build up my pc, and I'm wondering which one to buy from as well. I like both stores, but does Amazon have some geeks to help out? Tiger Direct is more on everything. And, Amazon doesn't bundle the mobos with the cpus like Newegg, which saves some. 

Anyone had any experience with Amazon and computer parts and pc help? Also, does anyone know the best mobo to go with the AMD Phenom 11x6 ?


----------



## strollin

mx344 said:


> Too much thats all i have to say
> 
> Im in the central valley and its higher than other places its just over 8% tax


Here in the SF Bay area of Calif it just came DOWN to 8.25% as of July 1st, it had been 9.25%.


----------



## claptonman

Always read the exact specs on newegg. One thing I hate is that for RAM, you can't narrow it down for speed, just DDR, DRR2, etc. And of course, read the reviews on newegg, not amazon.

And if you're a college student, you get *free two day shipping*. I love that part.


----------

